# Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?



## BigLouie (11. Juli 2013)

*Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?*

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt kein unerfahrener User, doch folgendes bringt mich zum grübeln:

Ich besitze seit kurzem einen neuen "Windows 8 Pro" Laptop (Acer Aspire V3-571G) mit Full-HD-Display (1920x1080) und betreibe ihn auch mit den aktuellsten Treibern in dieser Auflösung.

Nun habe ich auch noch einen externen Monitor (Samsung Syncmaster T24B350) mit der gleichen Auflösung (1920x1080), den ich per HDMI anschließe.
Der Bildschirm wird auf den externen Monitor geklont.

Wenn ich jetzt in Win8 auf der Metro-Oberfläche bin sind die Kacheln ganz normal angeordnet, z.B. ein Kachelblock belegt die ganze Displayhöhe (Dargestellt auf dem Laptop und dem ext. Monitor).
Sobald ich den Laptop schließe (nur noch Ausgabe über den externen Monitor), ändert sich anscheinend eine "Zoomstufe" (Auflösung bleibt gleich!) und ich in einem Kachelblock plötzlich eine zusätzliche Kachelzeile platz habe.
Wenn ich den Laptop wieder öffne und das laptopeigene Display wieder angeht, verringert es sich wieder zur normalen Ansicht.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellung, wo ich das anpassen kann, sodass es in beiden Fällen die Anzeige so belässt, wie sie sein sollte?
Weiß vielleicht jemand, woher dieser Effekt kommt?

Danke
BigLouie


----------



## Pixelkeeper (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?*

In Metrooberfläche (Windows)+(C) -> Einstellungen -> Kacheln -> Weitere Kacheln anzeigen.

Hoffe es ist das was du suchst.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## BigLouie (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?*

Hallo Pixelkeeper,

leider nein.
Dort kann ich mir über einen Schalter nur die Verwaltungstool-Kacheln anzeigen lassen.

Mein Problem ist, dass die Metrooberfläche bei deaktiviertem Laptop-Display plötzlich mehr Platz bietet und ich somit 6 statt 5 Kacheln untereinander haben kann.

Laptopdisplay: nur 5 Kachelzeilen
externer Monitor (Laptopdisplay deaktiviert): 6 Kachelzeilen


----------



## Pixelkeeper (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?*

Desktop -> Rechtsklick -> Anpassen -> Anzeige. Wenn da evtl beim Laptop auf 125% oder 150% gestellt ist, könnte das die Ursache sein.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## BigLouie (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?*

Hallo Pixelkeeper,

Das ist leider auch nicht die Ursache.
Bei genauerem Testen fiel mir auf, dass der Desktop immer gleich ist (daher hat der letzte Tip leider auch nichts bewirkt).
Nur die Metro-Oberfläche ist von dem Phänomen betroffen.
Hier konnte ich auch noch folgendes beobachten:
Beim Öffnen des Laptops wird der externe Monitor kurz schwarz (ist beim Öffnen und Schließen immer so, auch wenn die Auflösung bei 1920x1080 bleibt), und es erscheint immer noch das 6-zeilige Kacheldesign.
Das Laptopdisplay zeigt dieses 6-zeilige Design nun auch an, bevor beide Monitore gleichzeitig zum 5-zeiligen Design umstellen (in weniger als 1s ).


----------



## BigLouie (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm/Auflösung/Zoom-Problem?*

Jetzt habe ich zumindest das "Problem" fast gelöst:

So wie es scheint, skaliert Windows die Metro-Oberfläche nicht nur nach der vorhandenen Auflösung, sondern auch nach der vorhandenen Bilddiagonalen.
Zumindest habe ich auch Einträge von Usern gefunden, die mit einem 40"-HDMI-Fernseher nur eine winzige Metro-Oberfläche hatten, da dort sehr viele Kachelzeilen hingepasst haben, die vom Sofa aus nicht mehr lesbar waren (Abhilfe: PC-Einstellungen -> Erleichterte Bedienung -> Alles vergrößern).

Nun zu Anpassung des Bildschirms:
Man kann in der Registry ein paar Hebel stellen, sodass die Anzahl der Kachelzeilen gleich bleibt:
nach "Win"+"R", "regedit" eingeben und zum Verzeichnis 

\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ImmersiveShell\Grid

dort den DWORD mit dem Namen "Layout_MaximumRowCount" anlegen und diesen Zahlenwert auf "5" (= maximal 5 Zeilen) setzen.
Nach einem Neustart gibt es zumindest für beide Anzeigegeräte unabhängig voneinander nur noch 5 Kachelzeilen.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt etwas mehr "Freiraum" oben und unten auf dem externen Monitor, wenn der Laptopdisplay deaktiviert ist. Bei aktiviertem Laptopdisplay werden die Kacheln größer skaliert und füllen den Bildschirm optimaler aus.

Da ich in diesem Registryverzeichnis auch die Einträge "PreviousScaleFactor" und "PreviousLogoScaleFactor" finde, und diese die vorhergehenden skalierungsfaktoren angeben, müsste irgendwo auch ein Eintrag existieren, der den Skalierungsfaktor festlegen kann. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas suchen, falls es hier in der Community nicht jemand gerade parat hat


----------

